# Shoreline Ret. Club Lic. Trial



## Bob Walton

The stake locations are as follows
Derby 8 A.M. Fri. James Dean property , hay lot by the tech. water (big pond). We will be running the first series from the dike , please access through the property, not from the gate at top of field.
Open 9 A.M. Fri. James Dean property , "Hicky Farm "
Amat. 8 A.M. Sat. "Amat. hill" , corn field behind James house
Qual. 9 A.M. Sat. but not before the end of the Derby at West Thompson Lake.


----------



## Chris Videtto

Thanks for posting this info!

Chris


----------



## lbbuckler

Bob, can you post how many dogs are left to run in the open tomorrow morning?
thanks


----------



## paul young

lbbuckler said:


> Bob, can you post how many dogs are left to run in the open tomorrow morning?
> thanks


I'm not Bob but; 8AM START, FIRST 4 DOGS TO RUN ARE 3, 13, 16 & 14. THERE ARE 23 DOGS LEFT TO RUN THE FIRST SERIES.-Paul


----------



## mostlygold

Did they finish the Derby??


----------



## paul young

mostlygold said:


> Did they finish the Derby??


Yes, but i don't have the placements.-Paul


----------



## mbcorsini

Hopefully I have this right.

1st 16, Tucker, Alex Abraham
2nd 12, Bo, Michael Coutu
3rd 22, Stella, Buck Shope
4th 13, LuLu, Rick Millheim
RJ 21, Lucky, Drew Clendaniel
Jams: 4,5,6,8,14,19

The Judges were absoultely wonderful as were all of the workers. Congratulations to all of the finishers.

I bet that those judges never got a big hug for a Jam ribbon, well Luke and I finished the Derby, my first Derby and my first Field Trial ribbon. Although green it is a wonderful feeling.

Mary Beth Corsini


----------



## Paula Richard

That is great Mary Beth. Congratulations. 
Congrats to all who placed and finished.


----------



## Chris Videtto

Mary Beth, 

Thanks for posting....my pen went dry when my pup was called for a Jam as well! Congrats to all the finishers!! Many Props to Lois Monroe for running my 1 year old pup Ella to a Jam! Thanks to Shoreline and the judges for putting on a really nice Derby!

Chris


----------



## moscowitz

Congratulations Mary Beth.


----------



## Paula Richard

Any news of the day? Did the Q finish?


----------



## Bob Walton

For Sunday 8 A.M. start all stakes
Qual. watermarks- West Thom.
Amat. waterblind - Tech.water end (Big pond ) James Dean property
Open waterblind - wood duck pond James Dean property


----------



## dogdaze

Our Congratulations go out to Lois Munroe for a great showing this weekend!!!! It shows that all that hard work really pays off!!! Thanks for bringing Ranger to another Blue in the Q!!!! Tom and I are thrilled!!!


----------



## Diane Brunelle

*Yeah Ranger and Lois!*



> Our Congratulations go out to Lois Munroe for a great showing this weekend!!!! It shows that all that hard work really pays off!!! Thanks for bringing Ranger to another Blue in the Q!!!! Tom and I are thrilled!!! QUOTE]
> 
> This is just awesome!!!!! First place 2 weeks in a row!!!!! Congrats Tom, Patty, and of course, Lois! Good boy Ranger!


----------



## Paula Richard

Congratulations to Mike Coutu and Onyx for their win in the Open.


----------



## Ten

Congrats Mary Beth & Luke.... Sweet!! You deserve your 1st Field Trial ribbon for all the work you do for Westchester FT Club... wishing you & Luke plenty more. Happy Birthday too:bday:

Congrats Mike & Onyx!


Barb


----------



## dogdaze

Of course we are sooo excited about Ranger, he is a Very Good Boy!!!...but we are also excited for everyone else too...Lois got a 4th with PaddyO in the Q and a JAM with Ella in the Derby AND took Moses almost to the end in the Open...so congratulations to everyone!!!!


----------



## mostlygold

Big congrats to MB and Luke on their first ever FT ribbon.

dawn


----------



## Ten

dogdaze said:


> Of course we are sooo excited about Ranger, he is a Very Good Boy!!!...but we are also excited for everyone else too...Lois got a 4th with PaddyO in the Q and a JAM with Ella in the Derby AND took Moses almost to the end in the Open...so congratulations to everyone!!!!


I LOOOVEEE your excitement... WHY NOT!! If us Field Trialers can't appreciate it, who can??!!??

Awesome... Congrats to your QAA boy Ranger and Lois on the WIN.... Heart and Soul's Lone Ranger, QAA 


Barb


----------



## Judy Chute

Ten said:


> Congrats Mary Beth & Luke.... Sweet!! You deserve your 1st Field Trial ribbon for all the work you do for Westchester FT Club... wishing you & Luke plenty more. Happy Birthday too:bday: ..........."
> 
> ...........
> Barb


Mary Beth does work hard for Westchester and it seems for other clubs as well..where ever she goes, along with judging assignments. All much appreciated. 

Congratulations on Luke's first Derby ribbon!!! .....there is no such thing as "just" a greenie, many would take even just one in a heartbeat!! 

A Very Happy Birthday Regards :bday: !!!!

Judy


----------



## Becky Mills

What Judy said - we are so excited for Team Luke!


----------



## dogdaze

Ten said:


> I LOOOVEEE your excitement... WHY NOT!! If us Field Trialers can't appreciate it, who can??!!??
> 
> Awesome... Congrats to your QAA boy Ranger and Lois the WIN.... Heart and Soul's Lone Ranger, QAA
> 
> 
> Barb


Hahaha!!! I do get excited...most of my friends don't even know what a FT is... let alone appreciate all the long days involved in getting a dog to the point of even being able to run in a FT. I take full credit for loving the boy...beyond that I give Lois ALL the credit for teaching him what he has learned!

Pattie


----------



## Judy Chute

Pattie, you also get full (well, Tom gets a little as well!) credit for choosing a good pro for the "boy"!!! 

Congratulations!..and to Lois, Too!!

Judy


----------



## dogdaze

Yes Judy, we are so lucky to have found Lois....it was in a VERY round about way...but that is a story for another day!


----------



## Bob Walton

Results are posted on Entry Express.


----------



## Pinetree

Way to go Jerry


----------



## dixidawg

dogdaze said:


> Of course we are sooo excited about Ranger, he is a Very Good Boy!!!...but we are also excited for everyone else too...Lois got a 4th with PaddyO in the Q and a JAM with Ella in the Derby AND took Moses almost to the end in the Open...so congratulations to everyone!!!!



That's awesome!!! Way to go Ranger and Team Lois!!!!!!


----------



## john fallon

Bob Walton said:


> Results are posted on Entry Express.



Thanks to Shoreline for promptly postion the results.

john


----------



## mbcorsini

Way to go Mike. A Derby second with Bo and an Open win. You also ran around helping all weekend. 

Congratulations to all of the finishers.

Mary Beth


----------



## Bait

Judy Chute said:


> Mary Beth does work hard for Westchester and it seems for other clubs as well..where ever she goes, along with judging assignments. All much appreciated.
> 
> Congratulations on Luke's first Derby ribbon!!! .....there is no such thing as "just" a greenie, many would take even just one in a heartbeat!!
> 
> A Very Happy Birthday Regards :bday: !!!!
> 
> Judy


Big congrats to MB and Luke! Breaking the ice!  And, yes Judy, Mary Beth is such a hard working participant, we are very happy to see her and Luke doing well.


----------



## Frank Jones

Congratulations, Kerry Millikan and Wingover"s Seaside Stella, on your Derby 3rd! We're proud of you!

rita
Seaside Retrievers


----------



## paul young

Congratulations Mary Beth! I'm glad to see you are having some succesS with Luke!-Paul


----------

